# suspention upgrade without lowering. any advice?



## GM.Rich (Nov 18, 2009)

i have an 06 gto that i absolutly love.......except for the handling. my gto is staying mostly stock it has a few things done to it but it is my daily driver the only other thing i want to do to the car is somthing to help the handling. my issue is this. i am running dynatech long tube headers on the car and they already hang so low they like to catch every speed bump no matter how slow i go. because of this i deffinatly dont want to lower the car, if not for the headers lowering the car up to an inch and a half would be no problem but being as how this car is a daily driver and not just a weekend toy i need to retain all the clearance i can.
what options are out there that will help improve the handling of this car without lowering it? every option ive seen up to this point have lowered the car the only option that doesnt is drag bags which i prefer not to do.
any and all advice and help on this would be greatly appreciated
thanks guys
(dont mind my retarded self mis spelling suspension in the title i was typing to fast)


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

coil overs would be a good choice as they are adjustable hight/rebound etc
other then that you could just go better shocks and firmer springs
sway bars and bushes will also help


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't say this enough . . . FULL BUSHING KIT AND A HARROP DIFFERENTIAL MOUNT!!!!!! You will think you are in a different car.


----------

